# annoying messages in the header of my forum



## vithofnir (Nov 3, 2004)

grrrr...its really annoying to see this message when i log in:

Hello. You're seeing this message because you haven't posted in the last 14 days. While participation in the forums isn't required, it is encouraged. We'd love to hear your comments and opinions on all things gaming related.

you know...i got school, i got lots of schiznit to do in my life...the last thing i want is some nag like this when i want to escape the drudgery of life and the stupidity of the rest of creation and have a chance to log onto my "luv zone" for a few minutes after being away for awhile.

gimme a break!


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 3, 2004)

I didn't expect that reaction  :\ 

It's just an experiment to see if we can drive up posting rates.  If it doesn't work it'll be taken down.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 3, 2004)

Hmm. How do other folks feel? We're not trying to bludgeon anyone into posting, just letting folks know that they're still loved. If people feel it's intrusive, we can easily remove it.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 3, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> It's just an experiment to see if we can drive up posting rates.




 Just out of curiosity, why are you trying to drive up posting rates?


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 3, 2004)

The more the merrier!!!


----------



## Arnwyn (Nov 3, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hmm. How do other folks feel? We're not trying to bludgeon anyone into posting, just letting folks know that they're still loved. If people feel it's intrusive, we can easily remove it.



Considering the server load and how slow it can get during business hours (the only time I post, heh ), are you sure this is necessary?

To be perfectly honest, if there's effort to be put in somewhere, I'd rather have "you have posted to this thread/new comments posted" icons in Stealth to make Stealth actually _useful_... (but that's just selfish me talking!).


----------



## BSF (Nov 3, 2004)

Wouldn't adding more graphics to Stealth kind of be counterintuitive to the goal of stealth?  I don't think I would want more icons in stealth when I am using it.  Heck, it would be cool if stealth actually turned off avatars for you.  I mean, you are in stealth mode right?  Maybe there could be stealth icons?  *shrug*  I don't know.

Back to the original topic, I wouldn't want to see the mostly lurker w/ an account for the occasional post to be put off by a message.  While encouraging posting is nice, perhaps the message displayed could be changed?

"Welcome back to EN World!  Don't be shy, let us know what you are thinking."

OK, that is still kind of cheesy.    But I think a notification of 'you haven't posted in X number of days' conveys the wrong feeling.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 3, 2004)

So here's a question: if you hadn't posted in a number of days, what might you WANT the message to say to you?


----------



## diaglo (Nov 3, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> So here's a question: if you hadn't posted in a number of days, what might you WANT the message to say to you?





We tease him a lot cuz we got him on the spot...

Welcome back...

welcome back...

welcome back...

Mr. Kotter


----------



## haiiro (Nov 4, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> So here's a question: if you hadn't posted in a number of days, what might you WANT the message to say to you?




"haiiro, we've noticed you haven't killed any threads by posting to them after interest has waned in the past [*8*] days. We miss you!"


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 4, 2004)

Well, what I find vaguely annoying is 


> Welcome back Cheiromancer, and thank you once more for choosing to support ENWorld! A quick reminder: if you purchased your community supporter account during or before July 2003, it is due for expiration. Please see the Meta forum for more info!




The welcome is nice, but the quick reminder is outdated.  Even folks who contributed during the October fund drive should have clued in by now.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 4, 2004)

So, I'm the only one that gets:



> Welcome back Crothian...well, we'd welcome you back if you ever left.  I mean can't you just stop posting for a little while?  Is that too much to ask?  I mean really, how did you get so many posts anyone?  Do you realize that there is life outside of EN World.  I imagine your family misses you.


----------



## Steve Jung (Nov 4, 2004)

Yep. It's time to join the 3-dimensional people, Crothian.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 4, 2004)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Well, what I find vaguely annoying is
> 
> 
> The welcome is nice, but the quick reminder is outdated.  Even folks who contributed during the October fund drive should have clued in by now.




Trimmed.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 4, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, I'm the only one that gets:




Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## Arnwyn (Nov 4, 2004)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Wouldn't adding more graphics to Stealth kind of be counterintuitive to the goal of stealth?  I don't think I would want more icons in stealth when I am using it.  Heck, it would be cool if stealth actually turned off avatars for you.  I mean, you are in stealth mode right?



No. A bare modicum of utility is still needed, even in Stealth, and it doesn't have to be intrusive (or, "counterintuitive to the goal of stealth") at all.

Turning off the avatars in Stealth wouldn't be too bad, though. They are certainly much (much much much) larger than teenie weenie little "you have posted in this thread" icon, dash, dot, whatever. It doesn't need to be a graphic, you know. A little dot for "you have posted in this thread", and a little "X" for "new post in this thread" (and both if both). Nothing for anything else.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 4, 2004)

All templates are being rewritten for the new server, and these problems will be addressed.


----------

